# [ck-sources] killing a fully priviledged process looping

## aCOSwt

Well... it is my entire fault ! I should have taken care  :Embarassed: 

However...   :Embarassed: 

Your help would be... helpful !   :Twisted Evil: 

1/ Running CFS + RT_PREEMPT, I have been facing once a day https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=347985 that I reported some times ago. (Jack crunching nearly all ressources after a certain time)

2/Of course, I have the following settings as part of my /etc/security/limits.conf :

```
@audio  -       rtprio  100

@audio  -       nice    -10

@audio  -       memlock 3000000
```

3/ Under CFS + RT_PREEMPT, this was not that much of a problem. Despite very slow displacement, my mouse was still moveable... and... at least... Ctrl-Alt-F1 still functional so that I could ps and kill jackd under console.

4/ I switched to ck-sources. BFS now rules my system... and... definitely does not like this bug :

- Even Ctrl-Alt-F1 is inefficient !

- Even shutdown cannot be launched by hitting the power button.

=> Hardware reset forced !   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Is there a way to work this around ? that is, under BFS, to be able to kill an application that crunches all ressources.Last edited by aCOSwt on Tue Jul 05, 2011 8:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Aquous

The only other option I can think of is to use magic sysrq, e.g. alt+sysrq+k to kill every process running on the current TTY.

----------

## aCOSwt

 *Aquous wrote:*   

> The only other option I can think of is to use magic sysrq, e.g. alt+sysrq+k to kill every process running on the current TTY.

 

 :Cool:  GOOD Ideee...   :Evil or Very Mad:  Hopeless ! This does not work either !

----------

